# Alpine CDA-9853 CD/MP3 In Dash Receiver + Faceplate, Cage & Wiring Harness CHEAP



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

back up due to non paying bidder. ugh.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## WhiteLX (Jan 25, 2010)

I have never understood how people can bid then turn around and not pay. WTH 

Hope you have better luck this time around.


----------

